# Delta Rockwell Find



## fredito (Nov 7, 2014)

Recently an old building in town sold. I heard that an old lathe was in the basement so we inquired about it. Found out this was on the way to the dump when we saved it! It needs a new motor so if anyone has any ideas on what size that would be great. It also needs a few nuts/bolts/Allen screws, a good cleaning and oiling and then I'm hoping it should be good to go. Originally I assumed the headstock and tailstock were shot and was interested in the stand, but all seems to be in decent shape and the bearings seem to be good. Anyone have any idea on this lathe? It was free so the price was right but I am hoping I scored something good!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Sprung (Nov 7, 2014)

Well worth saving! And well worth putting a little money into in parts and finding a motor. If you don't have a motor laying around, keep an eye on Craigslist for one to come up. I don't know what size motor it would have come with, but if I were in your position and looking for a motor for it, I would go with at least 1HP.

Nice find! If I had found that, or one like it, it would be a step up from the lathe I'm currently turning on!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 7, 2014)

Worth tinkering around with to get it back in operational shape. Also a good thing that the original tags are still on it for finding information on the web. I would start with googling the model number to see if you can find a parts break down. I bet a 3/4 hp would even power that. You will need to find a step pulley to match the one that is on the headstock. The tool rest and banjo are still there and the tail stock, that's good. I bet this can be turned into a user pretty easy, nice score.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Nov 7, 2014)

Greg and Matt- Good info on the motor I appreciate it a bunch
The strange thing is that there is no model number, just a serial number. I did some searching online and this seems to be common for this one. I was just able to find a link to what seems to be the manual for it and it talks about motor size and its says 1/3 for light use, 1/2 for heavy....Would bumping up to 3/4 be to much based off of this do you think? From what I found it looks like it was made the 50's or 60's which makes sense for where I got it from (100 year old building) but for what it was used for, I would have thought 40's. Either way, when looking at old tools, I try to keep to power tools that are older then I am and hand tools that are as old as my grandparents! I hoping it will be a fun project as I don't know much about lathes so I am hoping to learn. It looks like a 1x8 TPI on the headstock. The manual says MT 2 so that is nice as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 7, 2014)

Another thing I noticed that is pretty cool is that in still has the original cast iron legs, that's a bonus as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 7, 2014)

Cool find! It probably originally came with, or was recommended for a 1/2 or 3/4 hp motor. Of course that was back in the days when they had more oomph. Spindles were mainly what lathes were used for in those days, you don't need a lot of HP for that. If your making calls or pepper mills etc, 1/2 hp is fine. If you think you will max it out, go bigger. Homecraft was Delta's hobby line, still well made I'm sure, but not as deluxe as their commercial line...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 8, 2014)

I throw a 1HP on it just to make sure you have the oomph for anything you'd want to turn on it. Most local farm supply type stores should have the matching step pulley to go on the motor if it didn't come with the lathe. The original legs/stand is a big plus with that!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Dec 7, 2014)

Hmmm--don't know if it'll work but I _do have _a Delta 3/4 hp motor that I took off my bandsaw-been meaning to list on CL or ebay--nothing wrong with it, I just upgraded.


----------



## Tim Carter (Dec 9, 2014)

Seeing how you need a motor-you could put a 1HP DC motor with a variable speed controller on it and have a machine that will last a long time and handle a wide range of projects! A 4-step pulley shouldn't be too hard to find. You may be able to find more info on this lathe on the Old Wood Working Machines site. I think their address is www.OWWM.org but I'm not sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 9, 2014)

Congrats on the find!!! I Have a similar lathe - late 1950s. It's a workhorse. Motor on it has a 3/4" shaft. The standard now is 5/8". Might be better to have a new variable speed motor (reversible) instead of trying to restore it to vintage condition. Chuck


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 9, 2014)

I have a 1 1/2 hp 230v 3ph. motor new in the box motor I can sell. I was sent the wrong motor. When I ordered a C Face motor they sent a standard motor which wont work on a flange mount assembly. Kept this one and ordered the proper C Face motor. It it is variable speed inverter drive rated. Kevin might have remove this post I wasn't ready to sell it at this time but will offer it later, in the right venue, with more information.


----------

